# What size MicroMesh sheet for a group purchase?



## JimGo (Mar 31, 2005)

Daniel is considering organizing a group purchase of MicroMesh.  What size sheets would you want?  If you're going to post a text reply, please do so to the following thread, which Daniel already started:  http://www.penturners.org/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=5063

Sorry Daniel, don't mean to step on your toes, but I thought I'd lend a hand.
-----------
Edit - Daniel has officially started a MicroMesh group purchase in the Group Purchase foum.  He's selling it in "kit" form, with each kit having all nine of the standard MicroMesh grits.  Each piece will be six inches (6") wide, and you just have to tell Daniel how many inches long your kit should be; the cost is $3.06 per inch, plus shipping, and must be ordered in one inch incriments.  This is a great way to try out MicroMesh, if you haven't already, or if, like me, you want to keep different types for different purposes (I have a convertible, and I'm wondering if it will help restore my plastic rear window). Questions?  It's explained in gory detail HERE: http://www.penturners.org/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=5093&whichpage=1


----------



## Daniel (Mar 31, 2005)

Thanks Jim. That's sort of how things get done. get something started and then let everyone else get you out of it.<b>Please See Group Purchases for Bulk Buy of Micro Mesh</b>


----------



## PenWorks (Apr 1, 2005)

Size dosen't matter to me, but I just got another years supply this week from the Violin CO.


----------



## opfoto (Apr 1, 2005)

I vote for the 6x12. I can cut them to size. I am hoping for the type used for wood. If that means anything. Thanks.


----------



## Daniel (Apr 1, 2005)

Anthony,
 I am going to put you on the spot for just a bit. there are alot of people that are not real sure about this "Very Expensive Sandpaper" do you mind sharing just how much MM you bought that will be your next "Years" supply. Thanks


----------



## PenWorks (Apr 1, 2005)

I bought 9- 6x12x sheets varous grits cost was 36.00 plus 7 shipping
that works out to .086 cents per pen, assuming I make 500 pens a year.
My last batch, really lasted two years.


----------



## penhead (Apr 1, 2005)

Am presuming this is the MM for 'wood'...what about other flavors such as for corian..??


----------



## Daniel (Apr 1, 2005)

Thanks Anthony,
 I just wanted to see that for the newcomers. can you imagin only having one 6"X12" piece of sandpaper for the next two years folks. and Anthony is no slouch when it comes to getting the job done right. 
John. I will posting a message in Casual conversation shortly. keep an eye out for it. but a short answer to your question. the Regular MM is good for.plastics, acrylics, polycarbonates, bakelite, fiberglass gelcoat, urethanes, celluloid,laquers, fiberglass, cast polymers, soft woods, cultured marble, coatings, composites, and more. (Note the More, in my experience more includes just about everything.)
Although there is a set just for Corian.


----------



## Daniel (Apr 1, 2005)

here is some further info in regard to a discount for a bulk buy. this would be in relation to purchasing a 6"X 25' roll of each grit in regular.

Your price is $91.00 per 6" x 25' or $891.00. Shipping to Reno would be an
additional $11.50 for a grand total of $902.50. These are stock items that
can ship out on Monday.

note there listed price would total $990.00 so they are offering the I.A.P. a 10% discount.
let me do some math and I will post something in the Bulk Buy section.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Apr 1, 2005)

That's about $35.00 a foot. [:0] Count me out. No sandpaper is worth that.


----------



## Woodbutcher68 (Apr 1, 2005)

I think your math is off Frank. It looks like each 25' roll is $91.00. That's $3.64 per foot plus shipping. The normal price is $110.00 per 25' roll. That's $4.40 per foot plus shipping. He's buying a roll of each grit.


----------



## Daniel (Apr 1, 2005)

Frank, check out the Group purchases section. it actually works out to $4.08 per 12 inch piece or $36.72 per set of 9-12 inch pieces.
a 6X12 inch set would last a year to two years. But read soem of my other posts for proper care of it. it can be damaged.


----------



## swm6500 (Apr 1, 2005)

I believe that I paid $16.95 each for two micro mesh kits which was 1 3 x 6 sheet of each grit.  At $36.72 per set of 9 each 6 x 12 sheets. That kit would make 4 sets like mine which equate to a cost of $9.18 per set. That is a very good price.


----------



## lkorn (Apr 2, 2005)

Daniel,

I'm lost again. IS there a 'different' MM for Corian, and yet a third for hardwoods? 



> _Originally posted by Daniel_
> the Regular MM is good for.plastics, acrylics, polycarbonates, bakelite, fiberglass gelcoat, urethanes, celluloid,laquers, fiberglass, cast polymers, soft woods, cultured marble, coatings, composites, and more. (Note the More, in my experience more includes just about everything.)
> Although there is a set just for Corian.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Apr 2, 2005)

[:I] Hmmm...doing math in the a.m. before enough coffee. Dangerous business. I read the $891.00 and divided the 25' into that. But I did say no sandpaper is worth $35.00 a foot. That's my story and I'm sticking with it. Can I use yesterday's date as an excuse? []




> _Originally posted by Woodbutcher68_
> <br />I think your math is off Frank. It looks like each 25' roll is $91.00. That's $3.64 per foot plus shipping. The normal price is $110.00 per 25' roll. That's $4.40 per foot plus shipping. He's buying a roll of each grit.


----------



## Daniel (Apr 2, 2005)

Larry,
 According to the info On Micro Surfaces web sight they have sets that are specificlly for metal, Corian, and hardwood, these other sets are not necessary as the regular will do the job just fine. I pointed them out sort of as a complete information package about Micro Mesh. also the regular micro mesh only goes as low as a 400 grit sandpaper. while some of the other sets will take that as low as 180 grit. that pretty much covers a penturners needs in sandpaper. of course you would not use this for doing CA etc. which would ruin it. so you would still want the old disposable sort of paper for that job. I've polished metal with my regular MM so don't really understand the need for them to develop the other sets. except marketing. and the extra grades they have in them.


----------



## Woodbutcher68 (Apr 2, 2005)

Marketing is the answer! They have kits for headlights, airplane windows, woodworking, metalworking..etc. They also supply the military for the plane windows. A lot of NASCAR teams use Micro-Mesh too.


----------



## Daniel (Apr 2, 2005)

O.K. Boys and Girls.
don't know If I just threw anouther curve for all of you or what. I have 31 votes, less a few disclaimers of already having your supply. and only 6 requests. sooooo
the bulk buy is on. check it out here.
http://www.penturners.org/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=5093
e-mail, snail mail, or post your requests on that thread. tis is a first come first serve system and i check my e-mail first. and have been known to miss posts. I'm not giving my address so the best bet is to e-mail me.


----------

